# Seeking Parts for a 1906 Indian M/C Please



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 31, 2020)

Seeking a single cylinder engine for a 1905/06 Indian motorcycle.  I would prefer the serial numbers to be within the date range but would consider anything. Engine has been found; in need of:  Indian handle bars, and a Hedstrom "soup can" carburetor, fuel tank and other mechanical parts.  Please send me a PM and do not post available items here.

Kind thanks,
Brant


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 26, 2020)

Another bump is in order.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 11, 2020)

An engine has been purchased; any other parts available out there?


----------



## prbowden (Oct 11, 2020)

Big leagues, good luck


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 30, 2020)

Any parts out there?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2020)

I clicked on this thread hoping to see a finished Indian! Just kidding--sorta. Seriously though I hope you find what you need because I'd love to see a YouTube of you riding this thing. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 30, 2020)

Thanks for your words of encouragement Shawn.  I have made baby steps with this project.  It is an entirely new learning curve so I am trying being patient.  The current hurtle is finding tires to fit the 24” diameter rims...I have already spend way too much on two pairs of tires that do not fit.


----------



## mikey-motorbikey (Dec 30, 2020)

please do tell exact measurements of rim size sounds like 24 inch rim is 26 inch tires but is it 26 x 2 or whatever width becomes important many tire variations with early rims


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 30, 2020)

*@New Mexico Brant .... doood ... i need this STEM waaay bad !!

I have a wonderful replacement for the one you have ... and will
pony-up a crisp Twenty-Dollar Bill if you can find it in your heart
to make that beater-stem of yours available to me.   

To tell ya the truth ... i believe the stem you have is off of a regional-
only, Bone-Shaker used during the Civil War in parts of Nova Scotia.

If i don't hear from you -- i'll try to understand - but i prolly will still 
be pisst.

patric*

_Image of Beautiful Relacement Stem --- beloiw ....._


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 31, 2020)

Damn I love coming back to this thread and talking to myself about this machine. 
Does that sound embarrassing? I'm not embarrassed. 


@New Mexico Brant when possible could you give us a "study" of the hubs on this machine?

Thank you sir!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2020)

@OC54 made a set of copper fuel and oil tanks for one of the guys out here.
If you strike out on finding the tanks for this, check with Cliff, he may still have the patterns for them.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 31, 2020)

mikey-motorbikey said:


> please do tell exact measurements of rim size sounds like 24 inch rim is 26 inch tires but is it 26 x 2 or whatever width becomes important many tire variations with early rims



Thank you for your insights Mikey.  So I have tried 28 x 2 (too big), the 26 by 2’s are too small. The diameter of the rim is about 23 3/4 by 1 13/16 inch.  I appreciate any thoughts?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 31, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> @OC54 made a set of copper fuel and oil tanks for one of the guys out here.
> If you strike out on finding the tanks for this, check with Cliff, he may still have the patterns for them.



Thanks Marty, Cliff is on board to make the tanks.  I was hoping to see him over the holidays to discuss it further.  Finding these pesky little period caps has been the delay on the tanks.   I have been buying kerosene chicken coop heaters off of EBay in hopes of getting the proper caps.  If anyone has a different idea for a source of these please let me know.  I need two different sizes; one is for the fuel tank, the smaller is for the oil tank.  (photo credit to Walt, thank you!)


----------



## mikey-motorbikey (Dec 31, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Thank you for your insights Mikey.  So I have tried 28 x 2 (too big), the 26 by 2’s are too small. The diameter of the rim is about 23 3/4 by 1 13/16 inch.  I appreciate any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 1329769
> 
> ...



let me get back to you it is 100% a 26 inch tire  ,i will consult the wheel oracle


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 31, 2020)

mikey-motorbikey said:


> let me get back to you it is 100% a 26 inch tire  ,i will consult the wheel oracle



Thank you, I appreciate any help figuring this out!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2020)

I had the same trouble finding gas and oil caps for both of my antique motorcycles.
What’s with the shortage of filler caps?
Everybody is robbing Peter to pay Paul for their filler caps.
I ended up buying another teens era Excelsior tank, just to get the caps.
The Henderson actually has Crocker filler caps on it, because I never could find a set of the original filler caps.
Somewhere, there is a guy desperately looking for original caps for his Crocker, because I have them on my Henderson. Lol!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 15, 2021)

Bump time!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 24, 2021)

Still in need of Indian bars and a Hedstrom Carburetor:


----------



## Pappy (Sep 2, 2021)

NM Brant…you might try talking with John (toyman). If he doesn’t have what you need he may be a great source to help you find what you need…& besides that,a darn nice guy…best of luck with your search! (Half the fun of our hobby!)…Pappy


----------

